# Irish Whiskey



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone have a favorite Irish Whiskey? I am partial to the standard Bushmills and have tried a number of Irish Whiskeys and still enjoy Bushmills the most. I have tried a few single-malts but don't think they are worth the premium price IMHO. I had some Knappogue SM recently that was pretty good.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

In my irish coffee I use Jamesons.. I much prefer a single malt scotch if I compare the two side by side.. However you can't drink irish Coffee with Scotch.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love Irish Whiskey...Jameson 12 yo is my favorite


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Never had one I didn't like. I'm awfully partial to Black Bush, though.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

croatan said:


> Never had one I didn't like. I'm awfully partial to Black Bush, though.


Haven't tried B.B. yet. Maybe the next purchase.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

John Powers and Sons is pretty good, it has sort of a fruity finish to it, like they distilled it with a splash of peach syrup.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

croatan said:


> Never had one I didn't like. I'm awfully partial to Black Bush, though.


:tpd:

I do prefer Jamesons in an Irish coffee for some reason. I am sure there are higher end brands out there so I will not read this thread any longer for I have too many "top shelf" tastes. As they say I have a tiffany's taste on a Wal-Mart budget.

T


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've only tried Jameson's and Bushmills, but of the two, I prefer Bushmills.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

You have to give every man his dew... Tullamore Dew


----------



## p2min (May 8, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I do prefer Jamesons in an Irish coffee for some reason. I am sure there are higher end brands out there so I will not read this thread any longer for I have too many "top shelf" tastes. As they say I have a tiffany's taste on a Wal-Mart budget.
> 
> T


I know the feeling, but it is good to dream.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Question; What is the general difference between Irish and Scotch whisky? I love single malt scotch but I haven't really explored the Irish ones.


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

When I crossed the North Channel regularly (Stranraer to Larne) I became acquainted with a fellow who offered to supply me with poteen (or poitin, if you prefer, but pronounced pot-cheen in both versions, and meaning an illicit distillate like moonshine). Having lived in a community where Polish refugees made their own potato vodka, useful for stripping paint or removing oil based stains, I was reluctant to accept for fear of going blind. However, this stuff was properly made from barley, rather than potato mash, by an old Antrim distilleryman. It was said to be as smooth as cream, but almost clear because it had not been matured in wooden casks. Probably the perfect accompaniment to an illicit cigar from the other side of the Atlantic. History does not record whether or no I have ever accepted either of these temptations, but I feel sure both would be excellent with strong robusto coffee.


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

pepito said:


> Question; What is the general difference between Irish and Scotch whisky?


Modern convention spells whiskey for Irish, and whisky for Scotch. The main difference is that the Irish version is triple distilled, and the Scottish version is single distilled. The barley for Scotch is malted and prepared using peat fires to imbue flavor, whereas the Irish method uses anthracite fired closed ovens, but even this is not hard and fast. Try this intoduction from 'Cigar Weekly':

http://tinyurl.com/hxeo8


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually got a chance to go to the Bushmills distillery in Northern Ireland back in 2000, pretty cool place. Not as cool as the Guiness factory but still pretty cool. I would have to say I personally like Jameson the best, but Tullamore, and Powers are also very good. If you ever see a bottle of Celtic Crossing, that is most excellent, very difficult to find in the states... I think I've only seen it one time. Also theres a new import coming in that I really like. Michael Collins is being imported now by the guys who bring us Jager and Corazon tequilla... and is a really nice top notch wiskey..


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You have to give every man his dew... Tullamore Dew


:tpd:

One of the best WHiskeys in the world!!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

If you find someone going to Ireland ask for PADDY, great whiskey but only sold over there. Other choice Jameson


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

The Bushmills website has a good explanation of the whiskey making process and the difference between Irish and Scotch whiskies. The special flavor of the scotch-type malting of the barley is produced by burning peat fires which give off a good deal of smoke. The Irish version heat dries the barley during the malting process without the smoke component.:2


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Had Bushmills for the 1st time last night. Went to this restaurant close to home, one of those that looks like a coverted building, called Sams - Food and Spirits. Brandy said they must have ghosts. HaHa! As our food arrived I asked the young and not too seasoned waitress if they had a list of adult beverages. Damned if she didn't open the menu and start reading the list of sodas. :r I giggled and bit my lip. I asked for Bushmills whiskey and she asked what it was. I said whiskey and she asked if it was a drink. I was dying. I finally got her to understand and she went to the bar and brought me my drink. I guess it is good that at her age she didn't challenge me to shots.

I liked Bushmills and now I'm going to have to try Black Bush. [no-I can't resist, don't do it, keep your mouth shut and don't go there-be mature] It was good, though I really couldn't pick out flavors.

The bar at the restaurant is cigar friendly and they love football, so if I come up missing you may want to start there.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

1) *Red Breast*
2) *Green Spot *(this would be #1 but it is not sold in the U.S. and is a pain in the ass to get over the pond)
3) Jameson 1780

These all fall in somewhere on the list too; lets say they tie for 4th. *hic* 
Knappogue Castle
Brennan's
Tullamore Dew
Kilbeggan
Black Bush
Clontarf Reserve

5th place: the ones I haven't tried yet. :al


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

I have a weak spot for Irish Whiskey... best I've had is Jameson 12 year old... need to get a bottle of 18 year old... I'm guessing it is just as good...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

txmatt said:


> 1) *Red Breast*
> 2) *Green Spot *(this would be #1 but it is not sold in the U.S. and is a pain in the ass to get over the pond)
> 3) Jameson 1780
> 
> ...


I second Red Breast, what a delicious Whisky. Id also like to add Connemara as a great Irish. Its peated though, so expect it to taste more along the lines of Scotch.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Bushmills!

god i love the stuff, really fruity and refreshing, great if you like drinking spirits neat in the summer! the last bottle i had didnt last very long, its so smooth you can drink lots of it very quickly, i really recommend anyone to try it!


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

Paddy is probably my favorite Irsih Whiskey, but it's no longer imported to the 
US. According to the manager at my local liquor store, Bushmill and Jameson 
got upset because Paddy was getting too popular in the American market, so 
the companies conspired, and purchased the company that was importing it to 
America so they could stop it from being imported.

Knappagoue Castle and Tyrconnell are tastey single malts from Ireland that are 
a nice change of pace from from my regular scotch routine. Dunphy's and 
Murphy's were two Irish whiskeys that I've tried and liked, but can't seem to 
find them anymore.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

BitchesBrew said:


> Paddy is probably my favorite Irsih Whiskey, but it's no longer imported to the
> US. According to the manager at my local liquor store, Bushmill and Jameson
> got upset because Paddy was getting too popular in the American market, so
> the companies conspired, and purchased the company that was importing it to
> ...


Now you've really piqued my interest. A few of my local pubs have thisas pretty much a well brand. I must try it.

T


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> Now you've really piqued my interest. A few of my local pubs have thisas pretty much a well brand. I must try it.
> 
> T


Paddy is good... Just totally unattainable in the US.. When I was visinting family last they all swore by Powers... which I thought was pretty solid.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Andyman said:


> However you can't drink irish Coffee with Scotch.


Says who? :bx

Lol, I live in "just off the boat Irish central". Will have to check my look B&M to see what is available. Most likely, they'll have a lot of stuff that is usually not imported.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

yachties23 said:


> Paddy is good... Just totally unattainable in the US.. When I was visinting family last they all swore by Powers... which I thought was pretty solid.


See this is exactly why I said I was going to stay away from this thread. Now I have two I want to try...BASTAGES!

T


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

txmatt said:


> 1) *Red Breast*
> 2) *Green Spot *(this would be #1 but it is not sold in the U.S. and is a pain in the ass to get over the pond)
> 3) Jameson 1780
> 
> ...


Never heard of or seen Red Breast. Will look for it and some others mentioned. Thanks, Fitz.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Never met an Irish whisky I liked. Havn't tried too many though, just a freebie shot here and there from my Irish friends


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I revisited the Bushmills last night and all I can say is that it's a tasty whiskey. Quite good.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Never had one I didn't like. I'm awfully partial to Black Bush, though.


Black Bush is my choice as well.
:al :al


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Black Bush is my choice as well.
> :al :al


I think CS needs a new rule stating that no member is allowed to say this without including "wink wink", "nudge nudge", or "say no more" at the end of it.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Off topic a bit, but Old Forrester makes a pretty fair Bourbon Whiskey. I highly recommend the Wild Turkey 101 Rye also.:2


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm glad fitzsmoke brought this thread back up. May have done a search for it in any case.

Tasted my first Irish Whiskey, Bushmills, last night. My wife is the whiskey drinker in the family. She mostly drinks Scotch but I guess she bought this bottle of Irish Whiskey a long time ago, didn't like it much and there was just a little bit left in the bottle.

Was smoking a BBF with my beloved gin martini while I started the fire to grill some salmon. Honestly, the drink-smoke combination wasn't really doing too much for me. Finished my martini about the time that the fire was ready. 

Wanted a little something to sip while I grilled the fish and finished my cigar. I didn't want another martini so I looked in the liquor cabinet. Not a Scotch fan and there sat this lonely bottle of Bushmills. Why not?

Wow! This stuff was GREAT. Went much better with the BBF than the martini. I know I liked it better than any Scotch I've had ... and I've been able to drink some really good Scotch. And, I think I even liked it better than Bourbon, my previous favorite whishey. Drank the little bit left in the bottle. Gotta get some more ... soon.

Please keep this to yourselves ... I'd hate to hurt the stock prices for the gin makers of the world. :r 

Sorry to be so windy. But, I was impressed.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Had a few Bushmill's last night. Very smooth.:u


----------



## hamer (Nov 3, 2006)

Could anyone recommend an Irish whiskey for someone who's never had it before?I'm buying a bottle for my dad,he's new to it and not a heavy drinker,I'm not sure what to get.I was thinking Redbreast or a jameson 12(I'd hate to spend the money on an 18 in case he din't like it).Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

hamer said:


> Could anyone recommend an Irish whiskey for someone who's never had it before?I'm buying a bottle for my dad,he's new to it and not a heavy drinker,I'm not sure what to get.I was thinking Redbreast or a jameson 12(I'd hate to spend the money on an 18 in case he din't like it).Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Working my way through a bottle of the Jameson 12 right now. Very smooth ... he'd probably like it. For my taste, I still think I like the Bushmill better.

Btw, welcome to the jungle. Why don't you drop in on the newbie forum and give us all an introduction.


----------



## hamer (Nov 3, 2006)

I have read some really good reviews of the bushmills 16 three wood.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

hamer said:


> Could anyone recommend an Irish whiskey for someone who's never had it before?I'm buying a bottle for my dad,he's new to it and not a heavy drinker,I'm not sure what to get.I was thinking Redbreast or a jameson 12(I'd hate to spend the money on an 18 in case he din't like it).Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I would say Tullamore Dew might be a good start. The "best" whiskeys of any type have complexity and uniqueness that take a while to get used to. Tullamore Dew is considerably less expensive than the two you are thinking about, and easier to drink for the novice to Irish Whiskey. Just get the regular Dew, not the older/aged bottle.. After that Jameson's and Bushmills basic offerings are good, and then the single malts, aged, and pure pot stills..

-Matt-


----------



## hamer (Nov 3, 2006)

txmatt said:


> I would say Tullamore Dew might be a good start. The "best" whiskeys of any type have complexity and uniqueness that take a while to get used to. Tullamore Dew is considerably less expensive than the two you are thinking about, and easier to drink for the novice to Irish Whiskey. Just get the regular Dew, not the older/aged bottle.. After that Jameson's and Bushmills basic offerings are good, and then the single malts, aged, and pure pot stills..
> 
> -Matt-


I remember dad saying he didn't like blends when it came to scotch,would you still recommend Tullamore dew?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

To this point I'd have to say Red Breast and a close second is Jameson 1780 and then Black Bush. Powers is an excellent every day price wise. Like the Kilbegan for irish coffee and toothaches, just gargle and swallow baby. My experience is limited but these have caught my tastebuds in my travel thru the Irish passion. A bunch you guys have mentioned are on my wish lists. I've also had a few tastes of the Michael Collins and seems pretty good too. Not to big on the regular Jameson's. Thats just my mere dabblings in the genre. If yens like whiskey ya might want to give these offerings a shot. Irish that is. :2


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I just visited a liquor store that I haven't been to in four or five years. They 
had a couple of bottles of Connemara on the shelf. I was quite intrigued since 
I've never seen it before. I just opened a bottle up tonight. It has a nice light 
vaporous body with a sweet malty flavor, and finishes with a sturdy bite of 
peat smoke. Not bad at all. It reminds me of Cragganmore with an Irish twist.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice, Connemara is great stuff! Its the only peated Irish whiskey.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Red Breast when I'm in the black. Powers when I'm in the red. Either way, I'm a happy man. 

Whack! fol de daddy-o
here's whiskey in the jar!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I must admit that I know nothing about Irish whiskey.

When drinking distilled beer I prefer Kentucky straight bourbon or single malt scotch.

Then again, I'm willing to learn!

Dmntd


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Demented said:


> I must admit that I know nothing about Irish whiskey.
> 
> When drinking distilled beer I prefer Kentucky straight bourbon or single malt scotch.
> 
> ...


Regular Bushmills is a good place to start. One of the "lighter" Irish Whiskies.
Smooth too. And if you don't like it you'll have no trouble getting others to finish it for you.:u


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I got a bottle of Bushmills 16 yr, and it is really good. Im still new to this liquors so I am getting used to it, but this one I tried it and even with out Ice or anything it was so smooth . I really liked it. Now Im gonna get a bottle of Black Bush to compare.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I picked up some Black Bush from the distillary up the Anterim coast outside Belfast and it is AWESOME!



fitzsmoke said:


> Anyone have a favorite Irish Whiskey? I am partial to the standard Bushmills and have tried a number of Irish Whiskeys and still enjoy Bushmills the most. I have tried a few single-malts but don't think they are worth the premium price IMHO. I had some Knappogue SM recently that was pretty good.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Want to try the Black Bush and haven't as yet.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I finally found a bottle of Redbreast on my travels and have concluded that Irish whiskey just isn't for me. I just prefer the character of bourbon and scotch. While Irish whiskey can be smooth and everything it is just a bit too one dimensional for my palate.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Nobody has mentioned Michael Collins, really like this one.
My "regular" drinking whiskey is the standard Bushmill's. Black Bush is good but I prefer the standard Bushmill, especially for the price. I'm also a big fan of Jameson, always a good choice.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Jameson, Jameson 12 YO, Tullamore Dew 12 YO


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tullamore Dew reminded me almost of Moon-shine. I like it alot just lacking the strength of a good shine. good stuff.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

anyone ever tried Bushmill's 1608?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Did a couple shots of Jameson 12 year old tonight...smooth stuff. :tu


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> Nobody has mentioned Michael Collins, really like this one.


Blended is ok. Unblended is, wow.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, y'all have sold me. Next bottle I get will be the Jameson 1780


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd have to go with Bushmills Black as well... 
Nice stuff...


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

This may have been mentioned, but in any case...
Red Breast tops the list of Irish whiskies for me.
Smooth, mellow, flavorful, etc. etc. (please feel free to add any superlatives).
Not to say I don't like Tully's, Jameson or Bushmills.
My brother gifted me a bottle of Bushmills 10 year old a while ago, and it was VERY good.
Powers isn't bad either for casual sipping.
Top of the heap remains Red Breast.

That Michael Collins looks pretty interesting. :tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

wh0re said:


> Okay, y'all have sold me. Next bottle I get will be the Jameson 1780


excellent choice  as much as i love my single malts, a good nip of jameson 12 is hard to beat.

Hope you enjoy it

James


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I currently have Bushmills Blackbush. the last step in this whiskey is to store it in a sherry barrel.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Bigga Petey said:


> This may have been mentioned, but in any case...
> Red Breast tops the list of Irish whiskies for me.
> Smooth, mellow, flavorful, etc. etc. (please feel free to add any superlatives).
> Top of the heap remains Red Breast.


:tpd: Same here, Red Breast is great stuff.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> If you find someone going to Ireland ask for PADDY, great whiskey but only sold over there. Other choice Jameson


:tpd: ...that is all.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I've heard a lot of good things about Red Breast, but have yet to try it. I like Bushmills and not too much on Jameson.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just trying my first drink of Bushmills. I really like the flavor and it is pairing well with the CC Monte I'm enjoying:tu


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Tried a new one recently, "Feckin Irish Whiskey". It was on sale for $20 for the fifth. While it isn't a Red Breast or Green Spot quality whiskey, it will give others in the $20 range some true competition.


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

txmatt said:


> Tried a new one recently, "Feckin Irish Whiskey". It was on sale for $20 for the fifth. While it isn't a Red Breast or Green Spot quality whiskey, it will give others in the $20 range some true competition.


If nothing else it has a pretty feckin cool name! :chk


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

I love both, Bushmills and Jameson. I buy both, often. My favorite of the two, is Jameson. Jameson 1780 aka 12 yr is always in my desk drawer (home office). I also have a couple bottles of Jameson 15-year old Pot-Stilled (purchased three bottles on my last trip to Ireland). This is my special occasion drink, at $110 per bottle, I can't afford to drink it daily. It is my all-time favorite Irish whiskey. 
Damn, I'm gettin' thirsty.
Also try; RedBreast ($45) and Knappogue ($35), also very tasty.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Tried a new one recently, "Feckin Irish Whiskey". It was on sale for $20 for the fifth. While it isn't a Red Breast or Green Spot quality whiskey, it will give others in the $20 range some true competition.


I haven't seen this around, but I'll b eon the lookout. Anyone else have any good Irish whiskeys that can be had for cheap?


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

croatan said:


> Never had one I didn't like. I'm awfully partial to Black Bush, though.


Hard to beat!


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

txmatt said:


> Tried a new one recently, "Feckin Irish Whiskey". It was on sale for $20 for the fifth. While it isn't a Red Breast or Green Spot quality whiskey, it will give others in the $20 range some true competition.


Just picked up a bottle. Pretty smooth for the price range, similar to Powers but a little more complex. Maybe just different. Definitely worth a shot if you're in the market for cheap feckin whiskey.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I found another new Irish Whiskey: The Knot.. They have good ads posted on YouTube, I will be picking up a bottle and comparing to other Irish in the $25 price range. I am just glad for a new blend from the 2 distilleries. Perhaps we will see another distillery open in the future? I have been pounding Tullamore 
Dew tonight to fight insomnia; :al... If anyone has had a chance to try The Knot yet lemme know; otherwise watch the ads on Youtube for a giggle...

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

The Knot isn't very good IMHO. It is way too sweet. Though a bad comparison, think of SoCo but with the Irish finish.. 

In the amusing advertisements, the Irish codger drinks it in downed shots; perhaps if you don't sip your whiskey you will enjoy The Knot. I would recommend Feckin' if you are looking to try something new, or stick with your old favorite.

-Matt-


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

I have only tried regular and black label bushmills. I liked Black Bush better.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Bushmills 21


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I like peaty whisk(e)y so for an Irish one I like Connemara single malt Irish Whiskey. It's made at the Cooley distillery.


----------



## d.o. (Sep 11, 2008)

Bushmills 1608 Anniversary


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

txmatt said:


> The Knot isn't very good IMHO. It is way too sweet. Though a bad comparison, think of SoCo but with the Irish finish..
> 
> In the amusing advertisements, the Irish codger drinks it in downed shots; perhaps if you don't sip your whiskey you will enjoy The Knot. I would recommend Feckin' if you are looking to try something new, or stick with your old favorite.
> 
> -Matt-


Update; I tried mixing The Knot with sweet & sour mix and it was still nasty.. Perhaps with just lemon juice mixed in it may be drinkable? This is very strange to me; I don't think there is any other Irish whiskey I haven't liked and I can't think of any whiskey period that wasn't mixable..

Don't buy The Knot -- trust me.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

How would you all say the tastes of Feckin' go? Jameson to me has the peaty taste that I'm not much on. I drink it time to time but prefer Bushmills.


----------

